# Fishing the Marshes of NE Florida with Artificial Baits: Video



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

This video covers the basics of fishing the salt marshes in NE Florida for reds, trout and flounder with artificial baits. The first part of the video covers where to fish and the second what baits to use. The last part of the video takes place in the marsh fishing and catching fish. Interested in hearing about other ideas that work for you with artificial baits.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice video Viking1 enjoy your videos looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice video Viking1 enjoy your videos looking forward to seeing more


Thanks, I really enjoy the field research part of the video


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's my mangrove bag was that the same one you had really bummed they don't make them anymore


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here's my mangrove bag was that the same one you had really bummed they don't make them anymore


That is the one, in my video you can see it and it is way more faded than yours. I really like how it kept the tackle dry.


----------

